# HexOhm



## CorneV (24/4/21)

....s


----------



## M.Adhir (24/4/21)

Liquid Distro if purchased locally. 
If mod has been opened then warranty may be void though. 

Sorry for the lemon purchase though, not cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

